# Back pains



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

As I sit in this office chair with a blown out back today. We have all heard how we should lift with our legs. I do not know about others but I have yet to master the art of setting a toilet with my leg muscles. Or, a Cast Iron kitchen sink. I am thinking that he guy that came up with lift with your legs is not a plumber, does not know a plumber, and would not lift in text book fashion if he was a plumber. I have accepted a bad back as part of my life in the trade I chose.


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> As I sit in this office chair with a blown out back today. We have all heard how we should lift with our legs. I do not know about others but I have yet to master the art of setting a toilet with my leg muscles. Or, a Cast Iron kitchen sink. I am thinking that he guy that came up with lift with your legs is not a plumber, does not know a plumber, and would not lift in text book fashion if he was a plumber. I have accepted a bad back as part of my life in the trade I chose.


i have had chronic back problems my whole career. alot of the awkward fixtures we have to negotiate are heavy and not shaped to be condusive to the " lift w/ the legs" theory. i did finally find a physical therapist who convinced me that my problem wasn't my back but my stomach muscles. he gave me a laundry list of excercises, and honestly i've noticed a big differance.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

That's a GOOD doctor !!!

I fought HARD against a chiropractor for years , I was scared ! Been going for a year and let me say this ,,,,,, IT IS GREAT !!!

I have always felt ( 20-25 years ) a little crooked ,,, off kilter . Between the job and the gym just always twisted .

Finally went to the back Doc and let him "Crack " me . It is scary at first but after a few times i just feel SO much better !!

Just a thought !

Cal


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

My shoulder has been hurting for the last 6 months. i have a dr appointment next week


----------



## brain freeze (Oct 20, 2008)

the secret to a strong back is a strong stomach.

Vince


----------



## super plumber (Oct 19, 2008)

back pain is a side effect of plumbing


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Cal said:


> That's a GOOD doctor !!!
> 
> I fought HARD against a chiropractor for years , I was scared ! Been going for a year and let me say this ,,,,,, IT IS GREAT !!!
> 
> ...


 
I went to a Chiro once a few years ago....scared the hell out of me. I have never as an adult man felt so defeated. It was weird...in a sick twisted sort of way I felt violated. He told me I had one leg longer than the other and one arm was longer too. He claimed to have "fixed" me all up...than told me not to do labor for a few days. I took his advice not because he told me to, but because I felt like a stick of 3/4 L would bring me to my knees. My back is very strong as are my legs and arms. I carry all my stress in my neck and it's usually my hands that hurt the most.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Cal said:


> That's a GOOD doctor !!!
> 
> I fought HARD against a chiropractor for years , I was scared ! Been going for a year and let me say this ,,,,,, IT IS GREAT !!!
> 
> ...


I agree! My chiroprator keeps me upright!
Quite often he cracks me in places where I didn't even realize I was screwed up until after he did it...

Have you had your neck cracked?
Thats a weird one to get used to!


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Try massage therapy. It is the only thing that worked for me. I have been to more chiropractors than you can count on both hands. All they do is take your money. I should know. I was out of work for a whole year with my back. I went through this for 8 years with workers comp. They said I did not need surgery untill recently I went again to my personal doctor and he ordered a mri. Guess what? I had to have surgery. That was just over a year ago. I have problems still, but not like it was before surgery. 3 ibuprophen with food three times a day will reduce the inflamation. That with a good 1 hour massage is a miracle cure.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> Try massage therapy. .


 
Yep. Did that 10 years ago and the happy endings were worth living for. 


$200 an hour was a little steep, but working 3 jobs and no time to drag the drunkest woman home from the bar...it was 


cut
and 
dry.


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

DUNBAR said:


> Yep. Did that 10 years ago and the happy endings were worth living for.
> 
> 
> $200 an hour was a little steep, but working 3 jobs and no time to drag the drunkest woman home from the bar...it was
> ...


 
There is this place that recently opened up right next store to the ghetto ass Circle K. All the shades are drawn and there is this tiny sign that says 
Chinese Massage. This is just one of the many random thoughts that crosses my mind latley. I constantly think...I wonder?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Tankless said:


> There is this place that recently opened up right next store to the ghetto ass Circle K. All the shades are drawn and there is this tiny sign that says
> Chinese Massage. This is just one of the many random thoughts that crosses my mind latley. I constantly think...I wonder?


 
I'd be the first to walk in that place with my own little sign:


"Will wook for woodwork"

​


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> Try massage therapy. It is the only thing that worked for me. I have been to more chiropractors than you can count on both hands. All they do is take your money. I should know. I was out of work for a whole year with my back. I went through this for 8 years with workers comp. They said I did not need surgery untill recently I went again to my personal doctor and he ordered a mri. Guess what? I had to have surgery. That was just over a year ago. I have problems still, but not like it was before surgery. 3 ibuprophen with food three times a day will reduce the inflamation. That with a good 1 hour massage is a miracle cure.


 with or without the happy ending?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I have herniated disc that goes down my thigs. I bought inversion table. I researched the best sturdy one and got one on craigslist for $120. Works great. I used it maybe 10 times and didn;t have back pains ever sine then. t also strenthens your spine. My wife loves it too.
http://www.amazon.com/Teeter-Hang-U...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1227814273&sr=8-3

There are so many good stuff if you just google inversion table.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

If you get past 50 with no back troubles you must be superman! Mine started in my mid 30s and my story is like the rest of you fellows ,cast iron sinks, toilet on 2nd floor carring tubs up stairs ,water heaters, all had to stop, I tried it all .The best thing for me was finding the gorlitz with the electric winch on the loading ramp and power feeder it gave me a new lease on life. This was in early 70s when they first started .But by my mid 50s nothing helped so I started pain management, epidural blocks ,swim therapy,exercise classes every thing but sugery.I even tried the disk decompression DSS treatment my insurance will pay for 30 treatments per year it seems to help for awhile. So now I take it easy 1 or 2 jobs per day max and none of the foolish stuff I did in my younger days.I had to be crazy to take a My Tanna small sink machine with 100 ft of 3/8 cable up to the roof on 9 out of 10 sink jobs just because it was quick and I could hurry to next job. These days I use my camera and locator for other plumbers and my equip when they provide the young plumbers to help me get machine to worksite. I like houses with flat driveways in basements .sinks .tubs ,more or less just the easy stuff.I have a full service company that I call in for jobs I dont care to do.So to you younger guys take care of your back you only have one ! :thumbsups I even changed my foot controlled trolling motor on my boat to a [email protected] on switch and use extension on a good hand control model ,keeping foot in one place fishing hurts too


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

retired rooter said:


> I even changed my foot controlled trolling motor on my boat to a [email protected] on switch and use extension on a good hand control model ,keeping foot in one place fishing hurts too


Yep, hand control trolling motor on my boat too...
I do have several foot switches though, step on it to turn on...
But no more of that standing on one leg up on the bow stuff for me...
I wear a back belt when I fish too!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I sometimes get back pains, but nothing compares to the one I had about 5 years ago. I was not doing anything, just knelt down to tie my shoe when WHAM! It was like a bolt of lightning! I could not even breath it hurt so bad. I never felt so much pain before. The strangest part was like I said, I was not lifting anything at all!


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

Bill said:


> I sometimes get back pains, but nothing compares to the one I had about 5 years ago. I was not doing anything, just knelt down to tie my shoe when WHAM! It was like a bolt of lightning! I could not even breath it hurt so bad. I never felt so much pain before. The strangest part was like I said, I was not lifting anything at all!


 yeah bill, thats how it gets me. ill run a jackhammer, carry water heaters, move heavy crap, and when i pick up the empty 5 gallon bucket and, wham there goes the back. i just dont get it.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Plasticman said:


> Try massage therapy. It is the only thing that worked for me. I have been to more chiropractors than you can count on both hands. All they do is take your money. I should know. I was out of work for a whole year with my back. I went through this for 8 years with workers comp. They said I did not need surgery untill recently I went again to my personal doctor and he ordered a mri. Guess what? I had to have surgery. That was just over a year ago. I have problems still, but not like it was before surgery. 3 ibuprophen with food three times a day will reduce the inflamation. That with a good 1 hour massage is a miracle cure.


My brother is a C.M.T. and has helped me out many times.


----------



## KratzerPlumbing (Feb 23, 2009)

I had a doc who told me most back problems were caused by tight ham strings. I have since worked at keeping the ham strings loose and found it really helps. Only 1 back problem in over 20 years. Now watch I am going to get hurt taking a crap


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

last year may 1 I had a multi-level fusion L-4 S-1 they took out two discs put in 6 screws and two rods I feel great I heard a lot of horror stories from guys that went to an orthopedis surgeon I went to a well respected neurosurgeon and it was awesome. I am not the superman I used to be but that is what dollies are for right?

just had knee surgery 11 days ago that went great too this trade will wear you out that is why I am now trying to get my own business off the ground time to let some young guys make some money for me I killed myself making others rich why not


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I have bulging disc and sciatic nerve problems. No problem lifting and carrying anything but lord does it hurt if I have to stand for a long time. Legs start burning toes tingle, outside of thighs go numb and the middle of my back hurts like hell. If I can sit down or prop my left leg up like captain morgan it relieves the pain. I have an inversion table but don't use it very often. Maybe I need to and see if it helps. Been told surgery would help but heard too many nightmare stories about guys that go in to surgery and come out worst than they were before. Trying to put it off till I retire then maybe get it looked at. Been like this for over 20 yrs so another 10 should be like a walk in the park.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

rickmccarthy said:


> just had knee surgery 11 days ago that went great too this trade will wear you out that is why I am now trying to get my own business off the ground time to let some young guys make some money for me I killed myself making others rich why not


 
Only if it was that easy open a business get rich :laughing: Have other people do the work for you. :laughing::laughing: 
I was thinking the same thing 4 years ago I'm still broke and work alone :laughing::laughing::laughing:. Tuff times now starting a business is a little harder now than a few years ago.

But stock up on peanut butter & jelly and Ramen noodles for when it slows
Them bills get paid first. I wish you the best of luck.

I had ACL surgery just before I opened dragged myself to the first job 45 days later in a brace. Sounds like were kind of starting out the same. :laughing:

Good luck. :thumbsup: It will get ruff. Don't expect to get rich quick. One thing I learned no matter how good you are at what you do it does not make the phone ring. $$$$$ on advertising and beating on doors does.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Weak abs,tight hamstrings and poor lifting techniques and being generaly over-weight is a good way to ruin your back. All of the above lead to poor posture and you will have back trouble sooner or later. Genetics have somthing to do with it also. One of the worst things you can do is wear a saftey brace all the time...this allows your abs/back muscles to get even weaker. Back brace should only be worn while lifting not all the time. Smoking makes any injury worse and takes longer to heal. Back surgery can be sucessful for a few years until scar tissue builds back up in the area and then nerve compression starts back up bringing the pain with it. Some people build more scar tissue than others. Prevention is 100 times better than a cure.
Oh and I'd like to ad the wearing of improper fitting or cushioned shoes. Boots wear out way before the leather does. I had an ortho dr tell me to throw the boots away unless they are required for saftey reasons like steel toe ones. I wear Nikes now with inserts and my joints love me for it.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Weak abs,tight hamstrings and poor lifting techniques and being generaly over-weight is a good way to ruin your back. All of the above lead to poor posture and you will have back trouble sooner or later. Genetics have somthing to do with it also. One of the worst things you can do is wear a saftey brace all the time...this allows your abs/back muscles to get even weaker. Back brace should only be worn while lifting not all the time. Smoking makes any injury worse and takes longer to heal. Back surgery can be sucessful for a few years until scar tissue builds back up in the area and then nerve compression starts back up bringing the pain with it. Some people build more scar tissue than others. Prevention is 100 times better than a cure.
> Oh and I'd like to ad the wearing of improper fitting or cushioned shoes. Boots wear out way before the leather does. I had an ortho dr tell me to throw the boots away unless they are required for saftey reasons like steel toe ones. I wear Nikes now with inserts and my joints love me for it.


This is what I wear (Dr.Martens), at work and play, they seem to last forever.:thumbsup: And no black scuff marks on customers floors!


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

When I did commercial work that walking on hard concrete all day killed my legs. by lunch time I was ready to go home no matter how good the boots I was wearing were. About the only thing I didn't like about commercial work.


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

After suffering with back pain for years I finally found a doctor that could help me. I had the surgery that he recommended. The first few days and the following 2 weeks after that, I hurt so bad that I wish I was dead. Today, best thing I ever did.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Lost my ACL in right leg in '92 ,,,never had it rebuilt . Left knee ,cartlidge (sp?) removed in '94 
Doc told me ,,, stay in the gym ,,keep all the muscles strong around ALL your joints ,,you can go forever .

SURE ,,, I have LOTS of pain sometimes ,,,,but if not for training hard ,,,, i would have drugged myself in to a stupor or blown my brains out !!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> After suffering with back pain for years I finally found a doctor that could help me. I had the surgery that he recommended. The first few days and the following 2 weeks after that, I hurt so bad that I wish I was dead. Today, best thing I ever did.


 

I'm glad to hear of that recovery...because some people never lose that first two weeks.


I was told that I should keep going till I cannot walk, then get surgery.

I replaced a water heater yesterday and it was raining, no way was I taking that around the house on the steep grade.

For those who want to know...

Those GE water heaters supplied by Home Cheapo now come with the Intelli-Vent gas valves, the same ones that are retrofitted to get rid of the defective Robertshaw control valves.

And today, replaced the wiring harness to a water heater I installed in 06...

A.O. Smith is having troubles with their wiring separating in the jackets, I guess from the heat of the burner assembly. And those aren't FVIR either.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I have shed about 30 lbs I am still sore however, it has helped. I think The Master makes a good suggestion about physical health. I have been trying to eat healthier, although I relapsed today and pounded a double qtr pounder. I have been stretching in the morning.

After all Plumbing is a physical trade, much like football players train around the clock to stay healthy. I am not interested in being cut on, therefore I had to make some drastic changes as the days of having employees to do the work are far over for a while. Not to mention I feel better.

The cigs and the gym are next.


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

I am not over weight i do smoke however I always thought of myself as being in pretty good shape except for the smoking thing, I gained weight after the surgery I always thought I was superman though tossing water heaters and rigid threaders on my shoulder to get it done. dragging 6' steel around all cause I was so dedicated to making my boss rich not really just my personality I need to accomplish things I hate waiting for anyone or anything . but I have paid for it I am looking to find a job until the yellow pages come out with my ad so we will see how well I hold up or if I can slow down.


----------



## That One Guy (Sep 14, 2008)

I find myself short of breath alot more latley from smoking, I might try to quit real soon. I thought I was indestructable too but now I realize I have to use my brain more and work differently than I used to. I was always the guy that said I dont have time to run and get gloves (or whatever) lets just get it done. You know, the tuff guy lol. 

Im more focused on working towards my retirment rather than the boss man's.


----------



## rickmccarthy (Jul 20, 2009)

Amen!!!!!!!!


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

My back is killing me from taking video/photo ops at a county fair. Damn local sponsor (plumber that I am) is getting in worse shape every year. 

Time to take this cow to slaughter...believe in the afterlife.


Wait, afterbirth, it's clogging the drain! Eat it! :laughing:


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> My back is killing me from taking video/photo ops at a county fair. Damn local sponsor (plumber that I am) is getting in worse shape every year.
> 
> Time to take this cow to slaughter...believe in the afterlife.
> 
> ...


 My uncle back in the early 60 went to a low rent apartment were the toilet was stopped up......the toilet was bloody.....he's pased away now but was serious when he said "It was a backroom abortion". That must have been awful.


----------



## Bollinger plumber (Apr 3, 2009)

I once pulled a miscarriage out of a sewer line. I still shudder on that one.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I've seen one, but I've chewed up a dead body and broke a 24" main line wide open, 12' of head and that sewage if you heard the sound when I opened that line was like something out of a movie for sound effects.


Skull fragments with black/white hair. Bad neighborhood. Boss man said, "Wow. Okay, I need you to go over to ..... ....... ...... on your next call" and acted like he didn't hear what I said.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

al said:


> I once pulled a miscarriage out of a sewer line. I still shudder on that one.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> I've seen one, but I've chewed up a dead body and broke a 24" main line wide open, 12' of head and that sewage if you heard the sound when I opened that line was like something out of a movie for sound effects.
> 
> 
> Skull fragments with black/white hair. Bad neighborhood. Boss man said, "Wow. Okay, I need you to go over to ..... ....... ...... on your next call" and acted like he didn't hear what I said.




*DEAD BODY* in the drain system Did you call the cops?


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> *DEAD BODY* in the drain system Did you call the cops?


 

Nope. Boss gave me a lecture when I got back to the shop that it didn't happen. 

He said the process would cost him $$$$'s between all the court procedures and time involved...and that the neighborhood that it happened in was quite common for homicides. 


So you do your job and know that someone was removed from society and shot down a manhole. The experience of what that machine went through *Spartan 1065* and then finding what was on my cable? 

:blink:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> Nope. Boss gave me a lecture when I got back to the shop that it didn't happen.
> 
> He said the process would cost him $$$$'s between all the court procedures and time involved...and that the neighborhood that it happened in was quite common for homicides.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing that story I'm going to have nightmares now.:laughing:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

UnclogNH said:


> Thanks for sharing that story I'm going to have nightmares now.:laughing:


 

Y'know, it never bothered me at all. Death has never bothered me, and working at morgues are my specialty. :laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Not doing the right thing is also a crime. I think you shoulda contacted the authorities Dunbar.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> I've seen one, but I've chewed up a dead body and broke a 24" main line wide open, 12' of head and that sewage if you heard the sound when I opened that line was like something out of a movie for sound effects.
> 
> 
> Skull fragments with black/white hair. Bad neighborhood. Boss man said, "Wow. Okay, I need you to go over to ..... ....... ...... on your next call" and acted like he didn't hear what I said.


:lol: :lol: :lol: The part about "he acted like he didn't hear me":lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Roast Duck said:


> Y'know, it never bothered me at all. Death has never bothered me, and working at morgues are my specialty. :laughing:


I don't have problems with Death, hospitals, or morgues. It's just finding bodies where there not supposed to be that gets me.  You expect to see dead bodies in morgues and hospitals. Not sewers


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Now you all know why I don't work in Cincinnati Ohio anymore. We worked for the the largest Government subsidized housing authority. These were areas where you know you're seconds from being a victim.


I've seen things I'll never even talk about online, or in person...but I'll tell you that some of what I've dealt with would make a house fly seem sanitary. I'm not making that up. It would be safe to assume that this follows most big cities in the dark corners of urban sprawl.


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Been on jobs after the fact. When we used to do jobs for the Boston housing authority. Sent in to do a kitchen sink drain a week after the crime scene was cleared. Dried blood and brains on walls bullet holes in walls dried blood on floor what a mess. They were cleaning up for next tenant.
Done work in rooming houses with back to back bath sinks access was in other room next door with bad smell. Manager knocked unlocked door dude was dead on the bed over dosed what a stink flies every where. Job did not get done that day.

Thought I have seen everything:blink:...Guess not....Roast Duck has.


----------



## That One Guy (Sep 14, 2008)

Working in Morgues, abortion clinics, and retrieving dead animals is always kinda weird. 

The things that always come to mind first when people ask me what crazy things Ive seen are the roll over, the rape and the stabbing. 

I was called to do a plugged sewer line in an apartment building and everything seemed normal as far as I could tell. I found a two way clean out tee in the back and set up to work. When I put the cable down the clean out right away I found something soft at the bottom so I turned the machine on and instantly cleared the line while wrapping up what looked like clothes. I pulled the cable out and found a pair of little girl panties and a small pair of jeans. I notified the manager right away and she freaked out telling me that a little girl had been raped the night before in the alley and those were probabley her clothes since she was found naked. 

Another apartment building - I was just finishing up a job and heard all this screaming as I was walking back to my truck. As I turned the corner to the front of the complex a woman with blood all over her was running towards me yelling "help he's stabbing me". I looked behind her to find a man with a good size bowie knife walking towards us and she starts grabbing me and screaming really loud. 

At this point my adrenaline kicked in big time because I have been stabbed before and didnt want to get it again so I threw her off me and rushed the guy by grabbing his knife arm, pushing it down and throwing the best elbow I could to his face which made him drop the knife as we fell to the ground. I put him in a choke hold on the ground and held him for what seemed like hours until the cops arrested him. They said it was only like 30 seconds or so because someone had called the cops before I walked into the scene. 

The roll over I dont like to talk about because I have trouble dealing with it. In short, I saw a roll over accident happen on the free way, I stopped kicked in the back window and pulled a small child out and couldnt do a dam thing to save her. I get all emotional over it still. 

Thats pretty much it as far as crazy things that have happened on the job.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I'd say that far surpassed my experiences. Thanks for posting.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

WOW ! This is why I try not to judge people I don't know on a personal level. You never know what they have been through in life.


----------



## HandsomeMike (Feb 8, 2009)

WOW, CRAZY. God Bless You for trying to help brother.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Cal said:


> That's a GOOD doctor !!!
> 
> I fought HARD against a chiropractor for years , I was scared ! Been going for a year and let me say this ,,,,,, IT IS GREAT !!!
> 
> ...


 
I've called them everything over the years- bone cruchers, quacks, etc.

I was up to a small bottle of advil a week and I couldn't sleep at night.

I had been to M.D.'s over the years- it was always " you probably pulled a muscle. You should think about taking it easy for a while."

On a refferal from a friend, I am going to a chiropractor. Between what he is doing to me and some other changes I've made, I feel SO much better.

If your on the fence about chiropractors, ask around for a referral and give it a shot. I wish I had done it 10 yrs ago.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Colgar said:


> I've called them everything over the years- bone cruchers, quacks, etc.
> 
> I was up to a small bottle of advil a week and I couldn't sleep at night.
> 
> ...


You got that right!
Ibuprofen, a good colpac on the back and an chiropractic adjustment will get you walking upright faster than anything else. :thumbup:
After that an adjustment once a month will keep you upright!

I'll give this 11 X 14 Colpac high marks. http://www.egeneralmedical.com/mil-cht100std.html

As far as Chiropractors, I use one that uses the Gonstead System and it works great for me. http://www.gonstead.com/members/find_doctor.php


----------



## plumb77 (Nov 19, 2009)

*try vitamins*

Bad back will respond to omega oil and sam-e also try some situps and leg lifts .. yeah I know hard work and no pay , but hey ya can if ya try,mike:thumbup:


----------



## plumb77 (Nov 19, 2009)

*bad back*

Almost forgot we put an inversion table at the shop and the guys love it, ya strap your feet in and lean back, sounds strange but believe me it aligns your vertebraes/ back bones for you hillbillies, and you can touch your toes for a week with no pain, seriously try it....mike:thumbup:


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I've got an LS-5 that's been bugging me all day long. Fell asleep in a bad position with one leg hanging over the bed.


Time is the only thing that's going to make it go away.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Fell asleep in a bad position with one leg hanging over the bed.


Fightin' the bed spins?? :whistling2:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

*Sleep Hurtin*

Sometimes if I fall asleep on my back with my right arm hanging off the bed, when I wake up I can barely move my arm.If that was my leg Im thinkin the pain would be multiplied x2 wheew!!! I got sent under a house yrs ago to check on an odor, found a dude with coat and a blanket taking his LAST nap beside an old chimney ,I guess it was warm when he dozed off.We did call the police, and lost the rest of the day but boss said we did the right thing.Cop wanted me to crawl back under and show him where he was, I said follow your nose like I did!!


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

My back is in fair shape i guess. It bothers me sometimes though. Its a wonder I have one left though. When I was an early teen I ran across a highway to avoid getting caught pilfering in a golf course dump and did not look before crossing the 4 lane. Then wham. next thing I was looking at the underside of a trailer. The wheel was on my chest and instead of running me over it drug me under the tire for 150 feet. When the driver stopped I got up and wanted to run home because I was afraid of what mamma would do. I was detained until the police arrived and thats when I found out my spine was exposed. The road burned off so much skin the spine was visible. Oh well, thats the nice thing about youth. We recover so quick from things like that.

Still to this day I have a silver dollar sized scar at the base of my spine along with scars all up and down my back, plus my ribs on my right side are concaved to the point you can see it clearly when I dont have a shirt on.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

Bill said:


> My back is in fair shape i guess. It bothers me sometimes though. Its a wonder I have one left though. When I was an early teen I ran across a highway to avoid getting caught pilfering in a golf course dump and did not look before crossing the 4 lane. Then wham. next thing I was looking at the underside of a trailer. The wheel was on my chest and instead of running me over it drug me under the tire for 150 feet. When the driver stopped I got up and wanted to run home because I was afraid of what mamma would do. I was detained until the police arrived and thats when I found out my spine was exposed. The road burned off so much skin the spine was visible. Oh well, thats the nice thing about youth. We recover so quick from things like that.
> 
> Still to this day I have a silver dollar sized scar at the base of my spine along with scars all up and down my back, plus my ribs on my right side are concaved to the point you can see it clearly when I dont have a shirt on.


You are one lucky SOB.


----------



## mssp (Dec 15, 2009)

*Bad back*

I have had my back cut twice scar is just above my belt line. I tell every one since i am slim it is my prostetic butt crack


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

I might have to give in to that as well, I have been contemplating it but just keep saying no...Well, maybe now I'll go.



Cal said:


> That's a GOOD doctor !!!
> 
> I fought HARD against a chiropractor for years , I was scared ! Been going for a year and let me say this ,,,,,, IT IS GREAT !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## M5Plumb (Oct 2, 2008)

Now I am LMAO with that one...



Colgar said:


> Fightin' the bed spins?? :whistling2:


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

plumb77 said:


> Almost forgot we put an inversion table at the shop and the guys love it, ya strap your feet in and lean back, sounds strange but believe me it aligns your vertebraes/ back bones for you hillbillies, and you can touch your toes for a week with no pain, seriously try it....mike:thumbup:


My father had back problems for years. He did the injections, chiropractors, and some device you wear that shocks the pain points. He was practically begging the doctors to operate, but they all said the same thing, his back could end up worse.

Eventually he got to the inversion board and it worked better than anything else. He even takes it on vacation. No more pain meds, just 15 minutes of hanging as needed.

Worked for him! :thumbup:


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Have not tried the inversion table yet, but I did find a way to kill my lower back pain that I've had for close to 20 years and have a little fun for $160. I did this back at the end of February 09 and the lower back pain has disappeared. The 5000ft mark I felt my whole back align..


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

*Take Off A Day To Rest When Hurtin*

Like I said earlier,since last sunday afternoon I have been going wide open.On jan 7th ,when I turned 60 I made a commitment to stop giving away so many simple plumbing repairs calls that I cut my teeth on.But I know now why I started doing more sewers and drains.Holding up a disposal with 1 hand,putting on lav faucet in small vanity that the drawers would not come out and cabinet was bolted to wall braced with 2x4s so I had very limited space to feel the nuts to get the basin wrench on, putting on a tub [email protected] by getting HO to hold drain in place in basement while I got drain started(push and pull type) and clearing a few drains just had me plain tired this AM so I am gonna stay here until lunch rest ,then go to (BPS) bass pro shop and kill the rest of afternoon unless I get a call, but in meantime its good quiet time since I got 3 lined up for tommorrow so far .And try to get a few more posts in I have been here longer than some who have many more I wish nathan would look at when I joined and granfather me in at 250 like it was when I joined I hate to post just to post with really nothing new to say .But I will keep on keeping on lol


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

This is a crazy job sometimes.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

RR, Get you one of the Ridgid tools for the supply lines, nuts, strainers. I picked up one at the box, and they work great. I hate basin wrenches with a passion.


----------



## mj04 (Jan 28, 2010)

A preventative measure for future back pain is definitely to work on strengthening your core muscles (abs etc). Whenever I start feeling back strain at work, I make sure I focus on my core muscles for the next few weeks at the gym and it really helps.


----------



## Pnw89 (Aug 8, 2021)

pzmember said:


> i have had chronic back problems my whole career. alot of the awkward fixtures we have to negotiate are heavy and not shaped to be condusive to the " lift w/ the legs" theory. i did finally find a physical therapist who convinced me that my problem wasn't my back but my stomach muscles. he gave me a laundry list of excercises, and honestly i've noticed a big differance.


Can you list any of those exercises? Looking to help my boyfriend who's a plumber and having lots of back and shoulder pain.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Pnw89 said:


> Can you list any of those exercises? Looking to help my boyfriend who's a plumber and having lots of back and shoulder pain.


The last post on this topic is from 10 years ago. You're high if you think those guys are still around. Have your boyfriend call a chiropractor or go to the free clinic.

Or go bribe a yuppie yoga instructor with a gluten free, almond milk, fair trade, latte in a cowpots cup.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Pnw89 said:


> Can you list any of those exercises? Looking to help my boyfriend who's a plumber and having lots of back and shoulder pain.


he’s lying to you, he just says that cuz he doesn’t want to take out the papers and the trash!


----------

